# can I bring 2 week old babies to a meeting?



## sonnythebunny (Apr 9, 2013)

the babies will be 2 weeks old tomorrow, the drive is about 30 min. and their eyes are opening 
is it alright? or too stressful?
(I don't have to bring them)


----------



## nawma (Apr 10, 2013)

I would not take the chance.


----------



## sonnythebunny (Apr 11, 2013)

how old should they be?


----------



## Citylife (Apr 13, 2013)

A week or two after they have been weaned.


----------



## sonnythebunny (Apr 13, 2013)

ok, how old is that?


----------



## nawma (Apr 14, 2013)

I wean my buns at 4 weeks.


----------



## sonnythebunny (Apr 14, 2013)

ok 

they are eating oats and hay already! (they are 2 weeks 5 days)


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 14, 2013)

*Mine don't wean until about 6 weeks old, 4 weeks is awfully young.*


----------



## sonnythebunny (Apr 14, 2013)

oh, well I am going to let my doe do most of the work and they will wean when they are ready


----------

